# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Любимые блюда

## Akasey

Я больше всего люблю блины, и драники, и цэпелины. А у вас от чего слюнки текут???

----------


## Irina

Борщик, жареная картошечка и селедочка с зеленым лучком. (очень вредно, но иногда так хочется).

----------


## Akasey

а ещё сало жареное (так называемые шкваркi) и лук (тоже жареный) и блины!!!

P.S. а борщ я тоже люблю

----------


## BiZ111

Блюдо бывшей девушки люблю до безумия. 
Шашлыки
Крылышки нынешней девушки
Все виды салатов, очень много салатов (кроме фруктовых бее)
Фарш. перцы/голубцы

Пицца, грибы...да кароче я ем всё и от всего у меня сворачиваются уши в трубочку от наслаждения

----------


## Mashulya

Первое: гороховый суп
Второе: колдуны, приготовленные моей мамой)))
Десерт: торт "Графские развалины"

----------


## Ludwiiig

Просто обожаю суши. Люблю и сам их готовить, и ходить кушать в хороший японский ресторан. Был в Минске недавно, понравились рестораны японской кухни, которые там есть. Круто, что можно заказать домой роллы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Удобно и красиво) Особенно если устал и лень готовить)

----------


## olimp7iadka

Борщ, гороховый суп с копченостями, шашлык, плов на костре, рыба на углях.

----------


## Vlad99

> Просто обожаю суши. Люблю и сам их готовить, и ходить кушать в хороший японский ресторан. Был в Минске недавно, понравились рестораны японской кухни, которые там есть. Круто, что можно заказать домой роллы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Удобно и красиво) Особенно если устал и лень готовить)


И я тоже люблю роллы, у Суши Хаус они вкусные. Супы и горячее у них тоже огонь!! особенно новый [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Belov

Я люблю, когда жена готовит [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] с картофелем в горшочках, очень вкусно получается)

----------


## Sveta-T

я больше всего люблю [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] (лосось или сибас) запеченную с овощами (картошка, морковь и свекла). Очень быстро готовится и безумно вкусно

----------

